
Why do measurements of the gravitational constant vary so much? - jonbaer
http://phys.org/news/2015-04-gravitational-constant-vary.html
======
irixusr
An earlier HN post (Dr. Sussman's reading list) spoke about how to use chaos
to improve the measurement of G (and therefore win a noble prize)

